# Help determining species



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Im new to keeping pirahnas and am on my irst set. I recently purchased 3 Red bellies(atleast thats what i think). They dont look like the red bellies im seeing though. Their about 1 in.(maybe less) at the most, no red in the stomach. Have a few black dots from the back of the head to about the end of top fin. If i get a pic ill post tommrow. Is that what they look like when their that size?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i doubt there any kind of serra and the only other kinda fish could be a pacu. check the jaw to eye level. redbellies will have eyes above the mouth. pacus will have them lined up. redbellies wont get the reddest bellies till about 3"


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Their about 1 in.(maybe less) at the most, no red in the stomach. Have a few black dots from the back of the head to about the end of top fin.


sound like baby reds to me


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like you got some lil red bellies.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yep


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> Im new to keeping pirahnas and am on my irst set. I recently purchased 3 Red bellies(atleast thats what i think). They dont look like the red bellies im seeing though. Their about 1 in.(maybe less) at the most, no red in the stomach. Have a few black dots from the back of the head to about the end of top fin. If i get a pic ill post tommrow. Is that what they look like when their that size?
> [snapback]1183960[/snapback]​


Once you post the pic, it will be id'd for you in the proper forum.







to ID forum. Picture pending.


----------

